# Very limited LM6410 audio options.. :(



## V2IBH2V (Nov 14, 2012)

So here I bought a 42LM6410.. I am thoroughly impressed by its PQ.. 
But now, im gonna get a Logitech Z506 for complementing TV's puny speakers.. The problem lies here.. The speaker doesn't have optical input.. On the contrary, my TV has only optical out as the audio out option.. What should I do? 
Please help..


----------



## Ravi. (Nov 14, 2012)

NO idea mate but I saw the demo of this model and I was impressed by its 3d performance. What is the contrast ratio of this model?


----------



## V2IBH2V (Nov 14, 2012)

I think i've answered your question earlier, haven't I?


----------



## Ravi. (Nov 15, 2012)

Yeah mate. Thanks. 
Btw how much did you pay for it?


----------



## V2IBH2V (Nov 15, 2012)

~80-85k for 42"..


----------



## digitalowner (Nov 15, 2012)

Hi V2IBH2V,

Can you please let me know the negative aspects of this LM6410 model ? I am planning to buy 32LM6410 model. Thanks


----------



## Ravi. (Nov 15, 2012)

Buddy how is 2d to 3d performance of this tv? And do sd dth channels look good on it?


----------



## V2IBH2V (Nov 15, 2012)

2D to 3D conversion is very good... And SD content looks very good provided you watch it over a distance of at least 3 metres..


----------



## LGWRSherlock (Nov 15, 2012)

What are the audio input options available on the speakers you wish to buy?  I believe there should be a way to convert the optical/digital signal into analogue.

LG WRman Sherlock, out!


----------



## V2IBH2V (Nov 16, 2012)

LGWRSherlock said:


> What are the audio input options available on the speakers you wish to buy?  I believe there should be a way to convert the optical/digital signal into analogue.
> 
> LG WRman Sherlock, out!



I want to buy Logitech Z506, which doesn't have any digital input,.. All inputs are analog..

Logitech Z506 5.1 Multimedia Speakers | Speaker | Flipkart.com


The logitech Z906 is the other option, but it is way over my budget..


----------



## Ravi. (Nov 17, 2012)

V2IBH2V said:


> 2D to 3D conversion is very good... And SD content looks very good provided you watch it over a distance of at least 3 metres..



Thanks for the info


----------



## baiju (Nov 17, 2012)

A DAC like Buy Online | Lowest Price | Free Shipping| FiiO D3 Digital to Analog Audio Converter - 192kHz/24bit Optical and Coaxial DAC - Buy online at the guaranteed lowest price in India - BAJAAO - Buy online and Review Musical Instruments, Pro Audio, Studio,  can be used. If the speaker system has analog 5.1 input then use a decoder like Digitalbay| HDMI| HD Media player| HDMI Splitter| Digtal Bay to get dts and dolby digital support.


----------



## V2IBH2V (Nov 17, 2012)

^^does the website provide COD as payment option?

Will this work?
Link:
ebay.in/itm/Digital-Analog-Coaxial-Optical-R-L-Audio-Converter-/261090821225?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_203&hash=item3cca39c469


----------



## baiju (Nov 17, 2012)

Not sure about COD. Bajaao is a famous site dealing with musical instruments. The other site owner is based in Kerala and I have contacted him personally for info regarding a few products, though I haven't bought anything from him yet. The product in the ebay link will work, but the fiio will be much better in terms of sound quality.


----------



## V2IBH2V (Nov 17, 2012)

Fiio's link please..   
Its hard to search on ebay when you are surfing on phone...


----------



## baiju (Nov 17, 2012)

I provided the FiiO D3 link in the previous post. www.bajaao.com/shop/74-studiorecording/85-audio-interfaces/9441-fiio-d3-digital-to-analog-audio-converter-192khz24bit-optical-and-coaxial-dac.html


----------



## V2IBH2V (Nov 17, 2012)

Umm.. Pfffftttt!! I asked for the eBay link, man..


----------



## baiju (Nov 17, 2012)

LOL. I didn't mention any ebay link for FiiO. I just said the product in the ebay link posted by you will work.


----------



## V2IBH2V (Nov 18, 2012)

Haha.. 
Does bajao.com have robust buyer protection system like eBay?


----------



## LGWRSherlock (Nov 19, 2012)

Sorry for being MIA!  I was away for the Diwali holidays.

If you want to get full surround sound, simply using a converter will not cut it.  If you see the inputs on the speakers you wish to buy, there are 5 inputs -- 1 for each speaker.  All the digital to analogue converters that you see will only split the sound into stereo only -- meaning you'll only get right and left speaker sound.  If you want full surround sound, you will need to buy extra equipment, and it can get quite pricey.  What is your maximum budget for your speakers?

LG WRman Sherlock, out!


----------



## V2IBH2V (Nov 19, 2012)

Cant really tell... But, i think i'm going for Yamaha YHT- 196.. It costs 21k.. Any more suggestions?


----------



## LGWRSherlock (Nov 19, 2012)

V2IBH2V said:


> Cant really tell... But, i think i'm going for Yamaha YHT- 196.. It costs 21k.. Any more suggestions?



Are you set on getting a 5.1 surround sound setup?  What about using a sound bar?  Sound bars are quite good, actually.  They offer great sound and are much cheaper.

LG WRman Sherlock, out!


----------



## V2IBH2V (Nov 19, 2012)

Sound bars? Plz tell more about them..


----------



## baiju (Nov 19, 2012)

If you don't need 5.1 surround sound then a soundbar can be used for increasing the sound effects. They have a subwoofer and a soundbar which handles the Left Right signal. Soundbars with optical inputs are not cheaper though.

Boston Acoustics TVee Model 20 Soundbar

 Junglee.com: F&D T780W TV Soundbar


----------



## LGWRSherlock (Nov 20, 2012)

baiju said:


> If you don't need 5.1 surround sound then a soundbar can be used for increasing the sound effects. They have a subwoofer and a soundbar which handles the Left Right signal. Soundbars with optical inputs are not cheaper though.
> 
> Boston Acoustics TVee Model 20 Soundbar
> 
> Junglee.com: F&D T780W TV Soundbar



Yes, what you say is very true.  However, the reason why I suggested a sound bar is because if you use a DAC (digital to analogue converter), you will only have a Left/Right RCA output -- which is exactly what a sound bar has.  On the other hand, a 5.1 speaker set up will have 6 different inputs, so using a DAC will not work.

However, yes, sound bars can get very expensive themselves, as there are varying qualities of sound bars.  I would highly suggest that you go to a showroom to see what sound bars are capable of before buying one if you are interested.  Personally, I think sound bars are great and saves the hassle of all the wires from a 5.1 speaker setup.  Even if you buy a wireless 5.1 setup, it will be very, very expensive.  In addition, a lot of sound bars can "mimic" surround sound by bouncing sounds off of walls and such.  How effective the virtual surround sound is is entirely subjective, however.  

LG WRman Sherlock, out!


----------



## V2IBH2V (Nov 20, 2012)

That boston one is aound 17k or nah??


----------



## LGWRSherlock (Nov 21, 2012)

V2IBH2V said:


> That boston one is aound 17k or nah??



According to this review: Boston Acoustics Tvee Model 20 Review | Digital Trends that soundbar seems like it's quite good!  The subwoofer is wireless as well!  If you wish to buy this, keep in mind that you first have to buy the optical to left/right RCA DAC (digital to analogue converter) as well as an extra set of RCA male to RCA male cables.  They shouldn't set you back too much.

LG WRman Sherlock, out!


----------



## V2IBH2V (Nov 21, 2012)

Here

hifimart.com/boston-acoustics-tvee-model-20-soundbar-209


----------



## LGWRSherlock (Nov 21, 2012)

V2IBH2V said:


> Here
> 
> hifimart.com/boston-acoustics-tvee-model-20-soundbar-209



I'm not quite sure what you mean by this post.  Perhaps you misunderstood mine?  I was saying that that soundbar has very good reviews on Digital Trend.

LG WRman Sherlock, out!


----------



## V2IBH2V (Nov 22, 2012)

Lol..  
I meant to show you the price.. N if it is alright to buy this...


----------



## LGWRSherlock (Nov 23, 2012)

V2IBH2V said:


> Lol..
> I meant to show you the price.. N if it is alright to buy this...



The soundbar is a very good deal.  However, I would highly suggest you go to a showroom to see what the sound quality is like first.  These speakers are simply meant to replace the sound from your TV.  What I mean by that is this is a no-frills soundbar, so you won't see any special features such as virtual surround sound, or Dolby Digital Pro-Logic sound.  It's strictly used as an alternative to using the speakers from the TV itself.

LG WRman Sherlock, out!


----------



## V2IBH2V (Nov 23, 2012)

Okay.. I have one more problem, Sherlock..
Even though i bought tv on 12th, i havent recievd the movie pack yet...  
What should i do?


----------



## LGWRSherlock (Nov 24, 2012)

V2IBH2V said:


> Okay.. I have one more problem, Sherlock..
> Even though i bought tv on 12th, i havent recievd the movie pack yet...
> What should i do?



Did you not receive the movie pack when you bought the TV?  What did the retailer say to you?  Let me know what happened in more detail, and I'll see what I can find out for you!

LG WRman Sherlock, out!


----------



## V2IBH2V (Nov 24, 2012)

Well, i live in aurangbad..
I asked for the pack when buying the tv.. The sales person said that its not available at the moment, and that i should collect it afterwards.. Till this date, i've called him tons of time to get only response that he'll call me up when its available..! When?!!!   >


----------



## LGWRSherlock (Nov 25, 2012)

V2IBH2V said:


> Well, i live in aurangbad..
> I asked for the pack when buying the tv.. The sales person said that its not available at the moment, and that i should collect it afterwards.. Till this date, i've called him tons of time to get only response that he'll call me up when its available..! When?!!!   >



It seems like this is a simply a problem with stock, as the retailer has said.  How quickly you will receive your Blurays depends entirely on how often the retailer you went to orders new stock.  Sometimes they order new stock every week.  Sometimes they go longer before getting new stock.  In addition, I'm going to assume that he is sending the Blurays to people on a first come first serve basis, meaning that the people who purchased a TV before you but haven't received the Blurays as well will most likely receive it first.  Patience is a virtue!

If you do not receive the Bluray movies by the end of the month, give them another call as a friendly reminder and ask him for an estimated time of delivery.  Keep in mind to keep your receipts and such ready!

LG WRman Sherlock, out!


----------



## V2IBH2V (Nov 25, 2012)

Yep.. Thanks a lot, Sherlock!


----------



## LGWRSherlock (Nov 26, 2012)

V2IBH2V said:


> Yep.. Thanks a lot, Sherlock!



You're welcome!  I am glad to be of help!

Have you decided on what speakers you're going to get?

LG WRman Sherlock, out!


----------



## V2IBH2V (Nov 26, 2012)

Meh. 
Yamaha YHT-196.. 5.1 speakers with optical in..


----------



## LGWRSherlock (Nov 26, 2012)

V2IBH2V said:


> Meh.
> Yamaha YHT-196.. 5.1 speakers with optical in..



Why the "meh"?  I've read the reviews for that home theatre setup, and everyone says that it's a great entry-level home theatre kit.  And since it has an optical in, you can be sure that the audio signal won't get "lost in translation" going from digital to analogue!

You should set it all up then take a picture to show us (mostly me, though)!  I'm sure you have a home entertainment setup most people dream about.

LG WRman Sherlock, out!


----------



## V2IBH2V (Nov 26, 2012)

You're holding me high, Sherlock!  
Let me get it first.. I'll surely let u guys know( especially you)..


----------

